# Nemico di lavoro



## Italic

Un tale vuole occupare il tuo posto di lavoro e per questo scopo cerca di metterti in cattiva luce agli occhi del tuo capo.
Esiste qualche frase idiomatica che viene usata per descrivere situazioni del genere?


----------



## VogaVenessian

La vittima direbbe: "Quello STR--ZO vuole farmi le scarpe!"


----------



## giginho

VogaVenessian said:


> La vittima direbbe: "Quello STR--ZO vuole farmi le scarpe!"



Esatto: quello stronzo mi vuole fare le scarpe

Quello stronzo mi vuole fare fuori dall'azienda


----------



## Italic

Accettato. Prima avevo qualche dubbio su questa frase, ma adesso tutti i dubbi sono spariti (grazie all vostro aiuto).
Vi sono molto grato.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Privjet, Italic.

L'espressione che hai usato come titolo del thread è molto interessante, per originalità e fantasia. 
Così come parliamo di "amico di lavoro", potremmo sponsorizzare il tuo "nemico di lavoro", spiegando di che si tratta...

Grazie a te.

GS


----------



## Italic

Grazie Giorgio
Visto che tu parli russo posso darti l'analogo russo della frase italiana "fare le scarpe a qualcuno": "подсидеть кого-либо".


----------



## francisgranada

Essendo anch'io un po' "slavoparlante", direi che le espressioni tipo "mi vuole fare le scarpe", benché esprimono la medesima "realtà", secondo me non corrispondono esattamente a quello che Italic sta cercando, ma forse mi sbaglio ... 

Con altre parole, non esiste qualche verbo/modo di dire italiano, che esprime la stessa idea (un certo tipo di inganno, comportamento falso ...), ma qualcosa di meno "idiomatico" o "metaforico"? (non so se mi spiego , ma comprendo l'espressione russa di Italic) 

(mi viene in mente il verbo "fregare" che però mi pare troppo "universale", per dire così .... )


----------



## longplay

Italic said:


> Un tale vuole occupare il tuo posto di lavoro e per questo scopo cerca di metterti in cattiva luce agli occhi del tuo capo.
> Esiste qualche frase idiomatica che viene usata per descrivere situazioni del genere?



Ciao . E' difficile trovare risposte oltre a quelle già date. In situazioni simili a quella da te descritta, userei anche "serva": "stai attento che quello è una "serva".
Altra espressione : "attento, quello ti sta scavando intorno". !
PS C'è anche un modo più volgare, ma te lo risparmio .


----------



## scriptum

Chiedo scusa, 
ma qual è l'esatto significato di "fare" nell'espressione riportata: cucire le scarpe? rubare le scarpe?


----------



## marco.cur

È una frase idiomatica.
http://forum.corriere.it/scioglilingua/06-05-2009/fare_le_scarpe_a_qualcuno-1252413.html


----------



## longplay

Credo che significhi "rubare" : si toglievano le scarpe (anche) alle vittime di una rapina. Starebbe per "far fuori = eliminare" . Ciao. L' indicazione di marco.cur è ancor più
convincente.


----------



## scriptum

longplay said:


> PS C'è anche un modo più volgare, ma te lo risparmio .


Longplay, per pura curiosità, ti prego di rivelarlo. Prometto di non usarlo mai.


----------



## longplay

Solo se i MOD lo consentono : "sta attento, quello cerca di sputtanarti col capo !" . Non è italiano corretto ! Ciao.


----------



## scriptum

Molte grazie, Longplay e Marco.cur.


----------



## longplay

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Privjet, Italic.
> 
> L'espressione che hai usato come titolo del thread è molto interessante, per originalità e fantasia.
> Così come parliamo di "amico di lavoro", potremmo sponsorizzare il tuo "nemico di lavoro", spiegando di che si tratta...
> 
> Grazie a te.
> 
> GS



Già, già... E' un po' come dire "il mio miglior nemico"! Saluti.


----------



## Sempervirens

Italic said:


> Un tale vuole occupare il tuo posto di lavoro e per questo scopo cerca di metterti in cattiva luce agli occhi del tuo capo.
> Esiste qualche frase idiomatica che viene usata per descrivere situazioni del genere?



Ciao e benvenuto nel forum!  Un'altra espressione attinente può essere questa: Segare le gambe a qualcuno. Cercare di segare le gambe a qualcuno.
Un altro verbo che ruota attorno allo stesso concetto potrebbe essere stroncare.


----------



## Gommik

Anche "silurare", termine usato soprattutto dalla popolazione giovanile, ma in questo caso il "nemico di lavoro" dovrebbe avere una posizione gerarchica almeno pari o superiore alla tua.


----------



## longplay

Anche "ti sta tagliando l' erba intorno, quel tirapiedi !" .Ciao !


----------

